# Real PTE exam today was MUCH harder than the mock tests



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Dears, I just wanted to share this with you in order to take care.

I read here many posts talking about PTE mock tests and how they are much harder than the real PTE exam.

I experienced the complete opposite today. I took my first PTE real test after taking the 2 PTE Pearson mock tests, and surprisingly, the real test was at least 3 times harder than any of the mock tests.

Didn't receive the results, yet, I didn't do well anyway.

I'm not saying that the rule is that the real tests are much harder than the mock ones, yet, what I say is that don't take it as a rule that mock tests are harder. It seems it varies from an exam to another.

Thanks.


----------



## devang2016 (Mar 14, 2016)

hictegypt said:


> Dears, I just wanted to share this with you in order to take care.
> 
> I read here many posts talking about PTE mock tests and how they are much harder than the real PTE exam.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your observation, hope you get the required score. Do you remember any specific questions from the exam, would be great if you can share..


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

hictegypt said:


> Dears, I just wanted to share this with you in order to take care.
> 
> I read here many posts talking about PTE mock tests and how they are much harder than the real PTE exam.
> 
> ...


Dang!! This was on the cards. Was wondering recently when they were going to revamp their question set because they might have started wondering how applicants find it easy to clear it than IELTS(Much harder to score 8 and above on all sections than 79+ in PTE). But it was true, their mock tests were slightly harder than the actual test. Maybe not anymore!. One more person recently updated the same that exams are harder than the first attempt. 

Anyway, thanks for the heads up & sorry to hear that your exam did not go as expected. Good Luck with the next attempt.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

hictegypt said:


> Dears, I just wanted to share this with you in order to take care.
> 
> I read here many posts talking about PTE mock tests and how they are much harder than the real PTE exam.
> 
> ...



I assume the mock tests were bought from official PTE site?


----------



## Islam_naarat (Nov 29, 2017)

it is really bad news for us!!


----------



## BeefalaRus (Jan 16, 2017)

The real test was more difficult even when I passed the exam in August.
The best advise here is to just learn English and practice test skills. Whatever the difficulty of the exam is you just need to be ready, that's it. With tons of valuable tips for the PTE it is not that difficult to pass the exam and get the desired score.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Stay clear of grammar and spelling mistakes. Fluency is the key. Time management can be difficult in Reading, relax your mind in the Writing section for a few moment as it can affect your performance in the next ones.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Good to see these positive replies in a negative thread, no offence to Hictegypt.


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Can you pl. share your scores obtained in Mock test?

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

benisrael said:


> I assume the mock tests were bought from official PTE site?


Yes


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Good to see these positive replies in a negative thread, no offence to Hictegypt.


Feel free, but think about why I wrote it. It's because I got troubled because some of the advices that mock is much harder than the real exam and accordingly I booked my real exam. However, I'm just saying that don't ever depend on a generalized rule that any of them is harder than the other.


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Islam_naarat said:


> it is really bad news for us!!


No, yet, just don't depend on the fact that any of them is harder than the other. So sometimes it can be the real exam, and sometimes it is the mock.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

benisrael said:


> Good to see these positive replies in a negative thread, no offence to Hictegypt.


He just shared his experience, there is nothing wrong about it. 

I think it was just a bad day at school, was it your 1st attempt? Sometimes the anxiety adds up in real exam but the Mock is usually at home and you have a very relaxed environment. I doubt they have increased the difficulty level.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

hictegypt said:


> Dears, I just wanted to share this with you in order to take care.
> 
> I read here many posts talking about PTE mock tests and how they are much harder than the real PTE exam.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Never just relay only on Mock test complexity, the actual exam might come difficult or easy. Always be ready to face any type of questions and complexity, you need to prepare in that way.

Regards,


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

Surprisingly, the results were quite weird! I'm pretty sure that I did much more horrible in the real exam than the mock tests. So it is obvious - for me according to my experience - that the scoring the real test is much easier. Again, I'm stating my experience
Mock Test 1: LRSW: 61/56/48/67
Mock Test 2: LRSW: 78/57/69/72
Real Test: LRSW: 81/73/84/80!!!


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

insider580 said:


> He just shared his experience, there is nothing wrong about it.
> 
> I think it was just a bad day at school, was it your 1st attempt? Sometimes the anxiety adds up in real exam but the Mock is usually at home and you have a very relaxed environment. I doubt they have increased the difficulty level.


Yes my first time.


----------



## adishjain86 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting all the scores. So we assume that if someone scores 65+ in Mock2 then there are high chances to get 79 or more in the actual exam.

Cheers,
AJ.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

I scored in my mock tests around 64 overall. But in my fist real exam I got L/R/S/W - 82/70/90/76-overall 79.
The difficulty was the same but the marking for real one was not so tough! I remember that I did the real exam not better than mock tests! So marking is different and the difficulty is more or less the same. It´s my opinion!


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

hictegypt said:


> Surprisingly, the results were quite weird! I'm pretty sure that I did much more horrible in the real exam than the mock tests. So it is obvious - for me according to my experience - that the scoring the real test is much easier. Again, I'm stating my experience
> Mock Test 1: LRSW: 61/56/48/67
> Mock Test 2: LRSW: 78/57/69/72
> Real Test: LRSW: 81/73/84/80!!!


After how many days of mock test 1 did you attempt the mock test 2 and which materials, tips etc did you utilize to improve your score as I receive the same result in mock test 1.


----------



## hictegypt (Dec 15, 2016)

farrukh.rashid said:


> After how many days of mock test 1 did you attempt the mock test 2 and which materials, tips etc did you utilize to improve your score as I receive the same result in mock test 1.



Mock 1: 6th of October 2017
Mock 2: 24th of November 2017
Real Test: 28th of November 2017


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi,
I took PTE Gold kit mock test "Test A" today. I over-ran the time at two instances - at the end of last essay in writing section and at the end of last question of reading section - and could only submit the sections once beyond the allotted time.

Can someone advice if the questions where time over-ran would be considered for scoring or those two question (one essay and one question from reading section) would be ignored?

Regards,
Kuldeep Singh.


----------



## Kssaini83 (Mar 6, 2018)

Can someone advice on the above query?


----------



## Himadri (Jun 12, 2017)

Kssaini83 said:


> Can someone advice on the above query?



Only questions answered within stipulated time limit gets considered for scoring. 

Also be careful to speak post the beep and manage time once you have completed speaking that is do not wait for too long before moving to next question. These smaller aspects will ensure that you have good time left in your writing section.

Develop a format with good written discourse for essay to save time on planning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

